
Quantum Supremacy Will Be Re-Achieved Again and Again - jonbaer
https://www.fastcompany.com/90421236/quantum-supremacy-isnt-a-moment-and-thats-okay
======
ydb
This is business as usual. More "quantum supremacy" is a measly PR tactic,
mostly intended to frighten competitors. Just like the US and the USSR during
the Cold War; say intimidating stuff in the open in order to manipulate the
public.

------
ksaj
The fact that someone has claimed quantum supremacy already, yet can't do
anything practical with it demonstrates why this title absolutely so.

